# BSNL to start 3G services by Dec. 08



## dreams (Aug 19, 2008)

Finally good news for us..BSNL takes the lead from private players.



> State-owned BSNL has set an ambitious target of starting next generation 3G mobile services in December to take a lead over private operators and has placed the purchase orders for the northern, eastern and western zones.
> 
> In a communication to all chief general managers of telecom circles or districts, BSNL has asked them to take further necessary actions at their end so that 3G services are launched by December, 2008. While announcing the 3G policy, communication and IT minister A Raja had given the advantage to telecom PSUs BSNL and MTNL of allocating 3G spectrum ahead of others with a condition that both will pay the price equivalent to the highest bid.
> 
> ...



SOURCE - Times of India


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 19, 2008)

Also i some ad in newspapers that they are providing 2mbps Unlimited for just rs 550 /-   you need datacard or something for this..


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 19, 2008)

good news


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice ... *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/101.png


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 19, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Also i some ad in newspapers that they are providing 2mbps Unlimited for just rs 550 /-   you need datacard or something for this..


Its called EVDO. Search for it on Forum. It is launched in few place only


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 19, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Also i some ad in newspapers that they are providing 2mbps Unlimited for just rs 550 /-   you need datacard or something for this..




WIMAX.

Till now wimax has not establised itself completely. In short, i suks, but has huge potential in the near future, and a lot of room for improvement.


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 19, 2008)

MTNL is saying it will start in October.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 19, 2008)

good but anyone thought about the tariffs of 3g (video calling)....Rs 10 per minute at least


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 19, 2008)

^MTNL/BSNL will be cheaper


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 19, 2008)

^^
Has to be *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77.png


----------



## krazzy (Aug 19, 2008)

That's what I'm afraid of. We all are clamouring for 3G to get launched but at what price it'll get launched, no body know. GPRS is still not quite affordable to use, despite providing pathetic speeds. Hopefully we'll have money left over for food and clothing after paying for 3G.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 19, 2008)

I think the prices will be high at the launch & it won't be unlimited like GPRS 

Hope Airtel launches 3G and the price of Mobile office drops to Rs.5/day


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 19, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> Its called EVDO. Search for it on Forum. It is launched in few place only


oh is it...must have launched atleast in delhi/banglore/mumbai?


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 19, 2008)

^ Not in Mumbai, I guess 

My 2000th post


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 19, 2008)

^Congrats on your achievement


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Aug 19, 2008)

If its pricing is anything like bsnl's broadband, i'm going for it.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 19, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Also i some ad in newspapers that they are providing 2mbps Unlimited for just rs 550 /-   you need datacard or something for this..


Its True!
check the following websites
*www.bsnldatacard.com/bsnl-evdo-modem-details.html
*www.bsnlevdoclub.com


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 19, 2008)

As said in the Tarrif, it depends on network signal strength, and number of users online accessing it, which would mean definately slow net due to large number of users , ie the connection will be shared


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 20, 2008)

That's bad.
I hope others too come out with 3G soon. BSNL is not available in Mumbai


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Aug 20, 2008)

Initially the prices would be higher, but with later adoption it is deemed to reduce..


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 20, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> That's bad.
> I hope others too come out with 3G soon. BSNL is not available in Mumbai



But MTNL is, which would provide this service in Delhi and Mumbai.


----------



## narangz (Aug 20, 2008)

dreams said:


> Finally good news for us..BSNL takes the lead from private players.



It's being forced by the central govt. to lauch 3G services before private players so that it can gain some lead.


----------



## Pat (Aug 20, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> That's bad.
> I hope others too come out with 3G soon. BSNL is not available in Mumbai



MTNL will be launching 3G services in December too


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 20, 2008)

Pat said:


> MTNL will be launching 3G services in December too



But, I heard their Chairman said that it would be available by Oct 2008


----------



## Pat (Aug 20, 2008)

*www.techtree.com/India/News/EXCLUSIVE_MTNL_to_Launch_3G_for_the_Common_Man/551-92302-613.html


----------



## krazzy (Aug 20, 2008)

If MTNL is the one providing 3G in Mumbai, then it is as good as not having 3G at all. These people despite years of existence cannot provide proper network reception and call quality to their customers. Only reason people go for their service is because their call and messaging rates are lower. However their GPRS rates are same as those of Vodafone and Airtel despite the service not being nearly as good.


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 20, 2008)

^^Completely agree with you in terms of service, but their GPRS tariffs are also very low. You can get an unlimited data transfer plan for less than Rs. 400(including taxes) while for others it is(without taxes)
Airtel 499
Vodafone 899
Idea 699
Tata 1199
Reliance 1500
in Delhi


----------



## Ecko (Aug 20, 2008)

BSNL 3G by Diwali In Punjab Circle (read in newspaper)
Will be implemented in rest areas except south till December & in South by June


----------



## quadroplex780 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello guys I am using this 3G service from BSNL and so far it rocks.


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 21, 2008)

^^Do you mean the trials?


----------



## narangz (Aug 21, 2008)

quadroplex780 said:


> Hello guys I am using this 3G service from BSNL and so far it rocks.



Errr... How, care to explain?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 22, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Hope Airtel launches 3G and the price of Mobile office drops to Rs.5/day


+1000


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 22, 2008)

^^Defintely. Prices of GPRS are surely going to fall a bit once 3G is launched. But for a year or so, 3G will be out of reach of most people(Due to its price)


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 16, 2008)

BSNL will launch 3G phones by December

Bharat Sanchar Nigam Limited (BSNL) has decided to launch the next generation of 3G phones by the year end.

The Chairman and managing director of BSNL, Kuldeep Goyal, was in the city on Friday to launch BSNL’s managed network services.

He said, “We will launch 3G services a north Indian city other than Delhi and later roll it out across the country,” said Goyal.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Nov 16, 2008)

^^Yea, i guess it will be rolled out in Chandigarh. Read it in Newspaper few days back that they have infrastructure ready for IPTV and 3G


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 16, 2008)

good ... 

i heard that we need 3G enabled sim card in order get access of 3G ...

and wht would bethe proce ?? i think iw ill be 1500 for UL ...


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Nov 16, 2008)

I dont think you need a new SIM for that


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 17, 2008)

No it sucks big time,forget about using it.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 17, 2008)

I think we dont need any new sim card to use 3g.


----------



## go4saket (Nov 18, 2008)

My friend had EVDO in Nagpur and speeds are pathetic...


----------



## a stranger (Nov 26, 2008)

guys.....
in kerela it i'll be after december.
i'm working in one of the main company working for devlopement and maintanance woke in kerala....
our company is trying to do 3g work in kerala.


----------



## JAK (Nov 26, 2008)

Its was launched in Goa in September 08, I am currently surfing using the BSNL EVDO modem.
here is how the pricing stands..

*ZTE MG478(AC8700) EVDO MODEM  = 3500/- (+Taxes)
ACTIVATION                                =  500/-
MONTHLY RENTAL                         =  550/-(add 200/- if modem on rent)
SPEED                                        =  Depends on Signal strength(4 bars = max speed around 800Kbps)*

I stay abt 1.5 Kms from the BSNL Tower and get 3 to 4 bars. The max speed I got was 800Kbps.
Please note that the speed is not consistent. At times I can DL at 72KBps but most of the time its between 30KBps to 40KBps.

BSNL provides u with a shared IP address. So its a headache to DL from rapidshare and other sites unless u have a premium account.
Torrents S.u.c.k...


----------



## vikrant333 (Dec 1, 2008)

So At Last The 3g Service Is Launched This Month In Ambala 
Ambala Is First Cty In India To Get 3g Service 
Test Run Started First And Then For People

I Got This News Frm Newspaper


----------



## Tech.Masti (Dec 1, 2008)

Which newspaper? Please give link and details.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 1, 2008)

vikrant333 said:


> So At Last The 3g Service Is Launched This Month In Ambala
> Ambala Is First Cty In India To Get 3g Service
> Test Run Started First And Then For People
> 
> I Got This News Frm Newspaper


I live very near to Ambala, care to give the details.


----------



## INS-ANI (Dec 2, 2008)

any 1 using BSNL 3G service, Does torrent work on 3G. And wats the normal download speed? And tarrif?


----------



## vikrant333 (Dec 2, 2008)

dainik bhaskar hindi daily newspapr


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 2, 2008)

^^ Don't believe in their hype. Unless its in The Tribune or some other reputed daily, its not worth banking upon.


----------



## Vishal Patil (Dec 5, 2008)

I think the rates will be too much.
If they charge 10ps/10KB currently for GPRS.
For 3G the rates will be so high that you might need to sell your pants for opening a few webpages. If above rates are true, what about the download limit. 1GB is suppose (which will also include surfing)


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 5, 2008)

^^MTNL/BSNL too costly? Must be joking.


----------



## Ecko (Dec 5, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> ^^ Don't believe in their hype. Unless its in The Tribune or some other reputed daily, its not worth banking upon.


Its a reputed 1 dude


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 5, 2008)

Well we can't rely on the newspaper's word for it, lets see what happens.


----------



## maddy_in65 (Dec 5, 2008)

I Just want know is it available on prepaid. I am thinking to buy new SIM for this service.


----------

